# "maya Pespectives"



## bromic10 (Feb 5, 2012)

For days now I haven't the chance to go out to kook for new photographies, so have not had mass contributions lately. But when things do not come as expected it usually opens doors to new possibilities that sometime may have been stranded by. I've been following this approach to rescue stories I did years ago, is the case I am presenting today: "Maya Perspectives." It was on the second occasion I had the opportunity to visit this land of great history, great people, the gentle eyes, open heart when I had the opportunity to make this documentary. I dedicate to the people of Pac Chen and the Riviera in general. I hope you like it. I post here a pair of photos of "Maya Perspectives", but if you would like them I encourage to see the rest in my link: *Carles Porta - Fotògraf: "Mirades Maies"*. I'll agree any opinion.












Many greeting to al The Photo Forum people from Barcelona (Catalonia)


----------

